# Wisdom quotes from the Bible?



## Artfuldodger (Jan 31, 2013)

Wisdom to me is so much more important than knowledge.
What are some of your favorite verses that show wisdom? Not necessarily verses with the word "wisdom" in them.

James 1:19 My dear brothers, take note of this: Everyone should be quick to listen, slow to speak and slow to become angry,

Psalm 111:10 “The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom: a good understanding have all they that do his commandments: his praise endureth  forever.”

Proverbs 1:7 “The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.”


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 31, 2013)

We must distinguish between Godly wisdom & earthly wisdom.
James 3:14-15
But if you harbor bitter envy and selfish ambition in your hearts, do not boast about it or deny the truth. 15) Such "wisdom" does not come down from heaven but is earthly, unspiritual, of the devil.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

Ephesians 1:17-19
King James Version (KJV)

17 That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:

18 The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Corinthians 13:10 but when the perfect comes, the partial will be done away



  And this for another kind of love and from the song I Just Destroyed The World :

"But fouls in love are thought by fate;
They never learn till it's too late. "


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 8, 2013)

All these and more about wisdom I know and have enjoyed reading. Yet I don't feel wise. This is the issue. We can read it, study it, but we don't posess it to the degree that our Lord did.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 9, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> All these and more about wisdom I know and have enjoyed reading. Yet I don't feel wise. This is the issue. We can read it, study it, but we don't posess it to the degree that our Lord did.



I would not account being wise as men account their usual wisdom. I have little to offer...of/on the wisdom of the world. But I know that I get that wisdom "feel" concerning real wisdom as opposed to being a wise guy who knows stuff.

Wisdom, real wisdom, comes from a real narrow gate. Now what I have written is a series of literary devices in this the first sentence of this paragraph which I am not wise enough to know by name--- But! what it means is really simple. The gate is God's love...or God's will... or guidance by the Holy Spirit, but simply God's love according to God or what He says that love is and what it can achieve.

God's love is a gate and it is narrow... very few even care to go there or even tell themselves to go there, even when they know it is! God's love opens to a world that is like a shepard's gate opening to let his/her flock graze in peace and security. But really people are fearful, afraid and don't go there, perfering to wax on God's majesty instead and heap on him their praise. 

They are so afraid of God's love that they can call deciples to fear God, and never, never venture to turn the gate on his love in any significant way.( Example: we forgive for our benefit and not according to God's way of thinking or we love/hate our enemy and when we call our Lord the Prince of Peace we are burning sickening smoke on our yet pagan alters and pagan hearts...Abba, Abba!

 So my friend, if you what the wise feeling, like the hand can get  memory at doing things without the brain fretting about it, turn the gate on God's love. And then tell me how you fell when you come in.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 9, 2013)

And along those lines:
Proverbs 8:10-11
10 Receive my instruction in preference to [striving for] silver, and knowledge rather than choice gold,
11 For skillful and godly Wisdom is better than rubies or pearls, and all the things that may be desired are not to be compared to it.

1 Corinthians 1:25-28
25 Because the foolishness of God is wiser than men, and the weakness of God is stronger than men.
26 For you see your calling, brethren, that not many wise according to the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble, are called. 27 But God has chosen the foolish things of the world to put to shame the wise, and God has chosen the weak things of the world to put to shame the things which are mighty; 28 and the base things of the world and the things which are despised God has chosen, and the things which are not, to bring to nothing the things that are,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 9, 2013)

For it is written, I will baffle and render useless and destroy the learning of the learned and the philosophy of the philosophers and the cleverness of the clever and the discernment of the discerning; I will frustrate and nullify [them] and bring [them] to nothing. Where is the wise man (the philosopher)? Where is the scribe( the scholar)? Where is the investigator (the logician, the debater) of this present time and age? Has not God shown up the nonsense and the folly of this world's wisdom? ~ 1 Corinthians 1:19-20

I know what God is saying but I've gained a lot of worldly wisdom and I've read a lot of worldly wisdom just to throw it all away. I can't really say it is all even base on Christianity. Some of it is Hindu, Confucius, Socrates, Native American, and possibly even Atheist in origin. How do I balance that with Godly wisdom? Benjamin Franklin's wisdom comes to mind.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> For it is written, I will baffle and render useless and destroy the learning of the learned and the philosophy of the philosophers and the cleverness of the clever and the discernment of the discerning; I will frustrate and nullify [them] and bring [them] to nothing. Where is the wise man (the philosopher)? Where is the scribe( the scholar)? Where is the investigator (the logician, the debater) of this present time and age? Has not God shown up the nonsense and the folly of this world's wisdom? ~ 1 Corinthians 1:19-20
> 
> I know what God is saying but I've gained a lot of worldly wisdom and I've read a lot of worldly wisdom just to throw it all away. I can't really say it is all even base on Christianity. Some of it is Hindu, Confucius, Socrates, Native American, and possibly even Atheist in origin. How do I balance that with Godly wisdom? Benjamin Franklin's wisdom comes to mind.



I don't know how to answer this at present without being...dumb about it, but I will venture a moan.

There is no such thing a Godly wisdom. There is but life in Him. So there is no balance between an apple and an orange. Some people are wise, cleaver, inteligent,...etc...but God is life itself.


----------

